# What color is this???



## 2tone12v (Sep 27, 2006)

Can anyone identify this color or even better name and paint code???








thanks in advance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KScott7991 (Jun 9, 2008)

Not sure of the exact match but this page should help you out http://www.lambocars.com/archive/paintmur.htm


----------



## 2tone12v (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (KScott7991)*

thanks, i've been searching this color on the internet for a week and nothing conclusive, different sites have diferent names on thye same color so i still have not found the real name for that color








guess i have to go to the dealer and try to get a definate answer


----------

